# Who is your favorite Youtube makeup guru?



## hopeless novice (Oct 3, 2008)

I like kuuipo1207. I think she picks great colors, and her skills are refined, even if you don't like the style or colors of some of her looks, you have to admit that her application is perfect. I also like that her videos show her doing the makeup rather than a slideshow of step-by-step photos.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 3, 2008)

There are so many I love but if i had to pick my top faves i would say

1.MakeupGeek

2.Xsparkage

3.Panacea81 (I think it's 81 lol)

4.Enkoremakeup

5.MonroeMisfit

6.Queen of Blending


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are so many I love but if i had to pick my top faves i would say 
1.MakeupGeek

2.Xsparkage

3.Panacea81 (I think it's 81 lol)

4.Enkoremakeup

5.MonroeMisfit

6.Queen of Blending


----------



## Jinx (Oct 3, 2008)

Panacea81

MonroeMisfit

Askmemakeup

SarahVictor


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xsparkage

sarahvictor

monroemisfit

ilurvemakeup

LindseySomething

panacea81


----------



## esha (Oct 3, 2008)

kuippo1207, makeupgeek &amp; beckismoonstar or something but i think she changed her username


----------



## bCreative (Oct 3, 2008)

MakeupByRenRen

Fafinettex3

Angeec03

Kuuipo1207

Enkore


----------



## moccah (Oct 3, 2008)

XsparkageX

Panacea81

Kuuipo1207

I do sometimes get a bit irritated by the way XsparkageX talks

So childish and ongoing...but her make-up skills are great


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Xsparkage,

Sarah Victor

Kuuip1207

Gypsysayer gives good tips

Askmemakeup does too

Enkore is king


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 3, 2008)

Based on the postings in this thread so far, Xsparkage (never heard of her) is the most popular. Followed by Kuuipo and Panacea81.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 4, 2008)

Enkore for sure!

then in no particular order, other than it's alphabetical:

aboywearingmakeup

askmemakeup

Eily311

EmsyJay

kuuipo1207

panacea81

pursebuzz

temptalia

xsparkage

EDIT: I can't believe no one has mentioned Eily!!! she rocks the best looks ever... she's just the most beautiful girl with some serious skills for pulling off crazy drama , but making it look wearable! she is totally unafraid, and she does an amazing job breaking stereotypes of the modern muslim-american girl.

I love her... I will make her my all-time number two.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 4, 2008)

MonroeMisfitMakeup is my favorite by far!





But I also love nireyna and xsparkage.


----------



## Kayla ABC (Oct 5, 2008)

xsparkage and pursebuzz


----------



## Jinx (Oct 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Enkore for sure!then in no particular order, other than it's alphabetical:

aboywearingmakeup

askmemakeup

Eily311

EmsyJay

kuuipo1207

panacea81

pursebuzz

temptalia

xsparkage

EDIT: I can't believe no one has mentioned Eily!!! she rocks the best looks ever... she's just the most beautiful girl with some serious skills for pulling off crazy drama , but making it look wearable! she is totally unafraid, and she does an amazing job breaking stereotypes of the modern muslim-american girl.

I love her... I will make her my all-time number two.

I checked her out after reading your post and her make is beautiful but the couple videos I watched; she didn't explain what she did or what she was using or listed the products on one which is kinda something I need to reference if I want to try a look and the others, she was so soft spoken, I could hardly hear her with both the you tube volume and my computer's volume all the way up.So, I like her work, but she is just ineffective as far as tutorials for me- which SUCKS because I want to do the looks!!


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 6, 2008)

Enkore

fafinettex3

juderivera

makeupbyTiffanyD

nireyna

aboywearing makeup (although he stopped doing makeup videos already because he was hired by WB, I think)


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 6, 2008)

Panacea81

xsparkage

fafinettex3


----------



## Fikriye Ozkan (Oct 7, 2008)

defo nireyna is the most professtional


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for posting these. I'll have to check them out, there are some I haven't heard of before now, and others who I'm sure I've seen, but didn't know the name of!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 7, 2008)

Panacea81 and Enkore are great, pursebuzz sometimes has some nifty videos too.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a sticky that has a lot of our favorites here on MUT. Check them out, I'm sure you'll find some of your favorites





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f16...nel-82273.html


----------



## shangrila (Oct 7, 2008)

my favorites are

monroemisfitmakeup

fauryn78

itsjudytime! (i looooove her!)


----------



## kbella (Oct 7, 2008)

Queen of blending...love her style!


----------



## girlie2010 (Oct 8, 2008)

makeupgeektv

fafinettex3

makeupbytiffanyd

california cosmetics


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 8, 2008)

I cut my subscription down to folks I truly admire:

Petrilude

Eily311

MonroeMisfitMakeup

Fauryn78


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 8, 2008)

My favorites are already listed, so I'll just talk about the one I don't see mentioned.

I really like the Youtuber [email protected] (It's an "a" instead of an @ symbol; she is a girl, and who stated the username came from her friend's old account, and he merely gave it to her). Her looks are not very conventional or something you'd wear out everyday, but they are very avant garde and original. I honestly think she is one of the most original make up artists out there; her looks combine both art AND make up. I'd say check her out if you're really open minded about make up.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 9, 2008)

Scandalous Beauty

Fauryn78

Shawnta715 (i think the 715, is right)

These 3 are good for us brown girls


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 9, 2008)

My all time favorite is: xsparkage

also:

makeupGeekTV

juderivera

makeupstop123

iladybuggirl

debstan1

makeupsquare


----------



## Check please! (Oct 9, 2008)

Xsparkage was the first one I ever watched/subscriped to on youtube.

I like fafinettex3 because she does simple looks that look awesome.

Definitely itsjudytime, she's so cute.

and probably my absolute favorite is BeautyScopes. She doesn't have many videos, but the ones she does have are retarded good.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently discovered monroemisfitmakeup and her looks were so great!!! Her rasta look was incredible.


----------



## ticki (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome thread. i never even heard of most of these people. thanks!


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 14, 2008)

Right now I would say my favourite is *petrilude*, the man's skills are amazing.






Aside from him, my top ten (in no particular order):


dominichuldina
drbrooklyn730
emsyjay
fauryn78
j030977
juderivera
nireyna
queenofblendingmua
sarahvictor
scandalousbeauty
It's so hard to just pick a few, because I have quite a few favourites who I admire for their skills.


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 14, 2008)

I love Sirvinya, Panacea81, and ktb82 something.... I can't remember her whole number. I love the gals from the UK because they sound so elegant!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 14, 2008)

I pretty much am subscribed to everyone you guys mentioned, lol. It's hard for me to narrow it down, but I love all of the above mentioned for everyday looks. But, definitely my all-time favorite makeup gurus would be:

1. Enkore

2. Nireyna

3. Petrilude

Enkore has the best makeup (and makeup-related craft) tips and pro advice! Nireyna and Petrilude--I really really admire both of them and they stand out so much to me because they are so creative and I like how they really break it down for you how they did it a look even though it looks so complicated.

There's one more girl whose doing Halloween looks, but I can't remember her name too well...I love her too. She just posted this ventriloquist look that I'm dying to try. =)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Edit*

Add to my list

Petrilude

JudeRivera

ScandalousBeauty

Nireyna

Misschievous


----------



## chubby_bunny (Oct 14, 2008)

I subscribe to lots of others, but some of my favs are:

p0wp0wbaby

rissrose2

eily311

filipinadoll

makeupbytiffanyd

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's one more girl whose doing Halloween looks, but I can't remember her name too well...I love her too. She just posted this ventriloquist look that I'm dying to try. =) MissChievous did a ventriloquist look recently. I like her stuff too.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Oct 15, 2008)

Makeupbyrenren

Enkore

MakeupGeek

Queen of Blending


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chubby_bunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
MissChievous did a ventriloquist look recently. I like her stuff too.

Yes! That's her name...thanks, I was too lazy to go to my youtube and try to find her name...=)


----------



## girlo (Oct 16, 2008)

i like fafinettex3


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 16, 2008)

omg i cant pick a fave lol

but here are the ones im subscribed to lol

askmemakeup

b4andafterbeauty

Beautybasics

Butttercupbaby

CaliforniaCosmetics

debstan1

emilynoel83

EnKoreMakeup

eyecon1219

itsjudytime

juderivera

kuuipo1207

MakeupByRenRen

MakeupByTiffanyD

MakeupGeekTV

Makeupsquare

monroemisfitmakeup

panacea81

personachild7

QueenofBlendingMUA

rissrose2

smexiebinks

soeth23

twixtbetwixt

VenetianPrincess

xLaceFacex

xxsgtigressxx

each and everyone of them have their own uniqueness to them...Venetian princess isnt one tho she is just sumone who does Spoofs of the stars...kinda crazy...

I love rissrose as she is just sooo natural about heself and she always makes me laugh with her vids lol


----------



## CassBH (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, I am intrigued! If I want to see some of these video tutorials done by some of these girls, how can i find them?

Can someone direct me where to go?

Thanks!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 16, 2008)

just go to utube hun or go to the tutorial section under youtube tutorials i think it is...and u should find some there


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's my list:

1. drbrooklyn730 (She's awesome and THOROUGHLY explains what she uses and is doing!!!!!)

2. nireyna

3. queenofblendingmua ( I love Lauren... she's the best!!!)

4. FlymamaL

5. scandalousbeauty

6. MakeupByRenRen

7. Rissrose2


----------



## Ozee (Mar 3, 2009)

just wanted to bump this and say that makeupgeek is my fav






she has done a few tuts using the CS 88 palete.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 3, 2009)

Sirvinya

Panacea81

Misschievous

MakeupGeek

kuuipo1207

Enkoremakeup

xsparkage

Julieg713


----------



## SamanthaNicole (Mar 3, 2009)

I did not know makeup people were on youtube! I watched some earlier today and Im so replacing TV with youtube make up videos


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 3, 2009)

Askmemakeup


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 3, 2009)

in no particular order:

- EnKoreMakeup

- MakeupByTiffanyD

- MakeupGeek

- Makeupsquare

- Panacea81


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 3, 2009)

Panacea81

Xsparkage

Fafinettex3

Lollipop26

Allthatglitters21

Sirvinya

whatstyleistonickel


----------



## Mixie87 (Mar 3, 2009)

The currentCustom (Ditzy, but funnny as hell . Good huals)

PersianQueen1502 (Shes real, and funny)

Girlcanpaint0412 (Shes straight to the point)

Lanaindiana (53 year old barbie doll, I love her stories...shes very inspiring)

Im subbed to alot of makeup gurus, but these ones are my stick out to me.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 4, 2009)

I really like fafinettex3 and Enkore!


----------



## SophieIowa (Mar 4, 2009)

Nobody mentioned my favorites! 

MentalShiver and

WhatStyleIsToNickel

I also like MakeupbytiffanyD and Julieg713

Two people that I like have names that the MUA filter thing censors out!!


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SophieIowa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nobody mentioned my favorites! MentalShiver and

WhatStyleIsToNickel

I also like MakeupbytiffanyD and Julieg713

Two people that I like have names that the MUA filter thing censors out!!

I mentioned WhatStyleIsToNickel!



I love his hauls haha.


----------



## Tornwonderland (Mar 5, 2009)

ppl!

1# JUDERIVERA (BEST EVER!)

2# MAKEUPARTIST AMATEUR

3# PETRILUDE

4# NIREYNA

5# APROPROMAKEUP

6# DEBSTAN

7#MAKEUPHOLICLIZ

AND EVERYONE ELSE ON MY SUB LIST. MY USER NAME IS MADABOUTMAKEUP. =)


----------



## envygoddess (Mar 6, 2009)

I love

Ateyaa

Makeup geek

queen of blending

enkoren

pixwoo


----------



## cerulean19 (Mar 12, 2009)

MichellePhan

fafinettex3

gossmakeupartist

enkore

petrilude

DulceCandy87

askmemakeup

PinkBeautyy

Whatstyleistonickel

bubzbeauty


----------



## tika (Mar 12, 2009)

Great thread! I'll be checking out a lot more tutorials now. For me so far: xsparkage and allthatglitterz21


----------



## nursie (Mar 13, 2009)

gosh honestly the only one i've ever watched is EnKore, so him, &lt;3 him


----------



## Sirene (Mar 13, 2009)

In alphabetical order :

BiancaBLovesU

cdrum30

CoverGirl

cupcaaakeLOVE

DRBrooklyn730

DulceCandy87

echoli

emilynoel83

evepearl

fafinettex3

iamgrape1119

julieg713

kandeejohnson

kitcat627

lollipop26

makeupbyeman

MakeupByTiffanyD

MichellePhan

pinkiecharm

pursebuzz

reddakinigirl

sandygold25

sccastaneda

statusmode

stillGLAMORUS

xteeener


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 13, 2009)

Ateyaaa!!! Omigod I love her. Her personality is great and she's really funny. I also like Enkore. But this thread has just given rise to a bunch of other subscriptions I obviously need to have.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 13, 2009)

Queen of blending

lolab

scandalous beauty ,scandalous makeup

enkore, goldenchild

besvthename

ren ren

panacea81

nireyna and a few other i cant recall at the moment what i do one month i seat and wacht one of the makeups guru tuts all of there tuttorials and so on and so forth.


----------



## FutureCStylist (Mar 13, 2009)

Scandalous beauty


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I duno if she is a guru, but her name is "pixiwoo". You guys, she is AMAZING! Her name is Samantha Chapman and she has been a professional make up artist for 15 yrs. Her sister Nikola is also a make up artist. She does looks like Twiggy, Kim. K, Marilyn Monroe, Pamela Anderson, etc. it's amazing. Check her out!


----------



## kerasaki (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AnnaKG00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I duno if she is a guru, but her name is "pixiwoo". You guys, she is AMAZING! Her name is Samantha Chapman and she has been a professional make up artist for 15 yrs. Her sister Nikola is also a make up artist. She does looks like Twiggy, Kim. K, Marilyn Monroe, Pamela Anderson, etc. it's amazing. Check her out! I second this! I've recently discovered their channel and they're both great makeup artists!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Mar 14, 2009)

Panacea81. she's awesome


----------



## ShesInPasadena (Mar 28, 2009)

EmilyNoel is my all time favorite.


----------



## danzigspice (Mar 28, 2009)

makeupgeek and pixiwoo are the only ones i watch.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 30, 2009)

I absolutely adore emilynoel83. She gives great tutorials and drugstore recommendations. She has over 10,000 subscribers! Look her up!


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jul 21, 2009)

*Panacea81*

Makeupsquare

makeupbytiffanyD

Kandeejohnson


----------



## magosienne (Jul 21, 2009)

Panacea**(numbers i can never remember !)

Makeupgeek

xsparkage

Enkore

I have subscribed to more channels but these are the most frequently viewed.


----------



## aagirlie (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd have to say MissChievous for cool makeup, but my alltime favorate is glowpinkstah-- not your normal expert, but she does keep things in perspective!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fafinettex3

Xsparkage

DulceCandy87

AllThatGlitters21

juicystar07

iamgrape1119

xteener

BiancaBLovesU


----------



## jessikadsouza (Jul 21, 2009)

What about Petrilude and Makeupbyrisa?! They are the shizzle!


----------



## lily-rose (Jul 22, 2009)

fafinettex3 (we are the same taste)

makeupgeek

misschievous


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jul 22, 2009)

- AllThatGlitters21

- JuicyStar07

- emilynoel83

- MakeupByTiffanyD

- Natnaegle

- xsparkage

- xteener


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 22, 2009)

i like monroemisfitmakeup i think her username is. but she doesn't have as many tutorials as some of the other people that have been listed. i think her style is really pretty and well done.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *AnnaKG00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I duno if she is a guru, but her name is "pixiwoo". You guys, she is AMAZING! Her name is Samantha Chapman and she has been a professional make up artist for 15 yrs. Her sister Nikola is also a make up artist. She does looks like Twiggy, Kim. K, Marilyn Monroe, Pamela Anderson, etc. it's amazing. Check her out! She's my fave too! She does some of my fave looks (Pam, Brigitte Bardot, Marilyn, Anna Nicole, etc). She is such a great makeup artist, and so gorgeous. I sound like I work for her or something, but I swear to God I don't.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 23, 2009)

pixiwoo - those girls are absolutely fabulous!!! Don't sleep on them!


----------



## justjaimelyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Pixiwoo is my all-time favorite. I love their tuts. I used to like MakeupbyTiffanyD but she is doing lets tuts and more promotions for CS and Sigma.


----------



## strawberrymilk (Jul 29, 2009)

i like watching hauls/reviews/etc more than tutorials, so my faves are

lollipop26

chefcaffy

i also watch some of fafinettex3, pixiwoo,and pursebuzz.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 29, 2009)

I just discovered Michelle Phan, I like the way she does her videos. But it angers me the way people treat her. The comments are so disgusting but I'm glad to see she doesn't let that bother her.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2009)

I love Michelle Phan!! She was the very first person I started watching on youtube when makeup gurus were just getting popular. Her and Panecea. I didn't know people left her rude comments, she's so sweet.


----------



## isavannahhicks (Apr 9, 2010)

hey just wanted to get my name out there and also some of my youtube friends that also have great vids! please subscribe it would mean so much to me!

YouTube - isavannahhicks's Channel

YouTube - 5schoolgirls's Channel

YouTube - Strawberrymangoes's Channel


----------



## piegirl (Apr 9, 2010)

In no particular order, my favorites are: Petrilude, whatstyleistonickel, xsparkage, monroemisfit, Michelle Phan


----------



## LaLaOrange (Apr 11, 2010)

emilynoel83

petrilude

MakeupByKasiaD

inkstainedlips

jpmetz isn't very educational, but she's funny.


----------



## leiliyah (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, this is so cool! can't wait to start watching some of these videos!


----------



## Vala_Mal_Doran (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks. This is great. A list of video posters to check out...


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 15, 2010)

Pixiwoo


----------



## sunny88 (Apr 15, 2010)

Enkore is my favorite!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Apr 22, 2010)

Pursebuzz is really the only person I watch. Tricia Sawyer is a pro makeup artist, but she hasn't made any new videos in eons. I don't know why I haven't sought out others.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 22, 2010)

Pixiwoo

Lilpumpkinpie05

juicytuesday

BEATFACEHONEY

eyeXluvXmakeup

scandalousbeauty


----------



## xFlossy (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to like panacea81 but I feel she has sold out, her videos dont seem as genuine to me anymore.

Mine are:

Enkore

makeupbyTiffanyD

SarahVictor

Xsparkage

amarixe

bunzie13

JennisseMakeup

KlairedelysArt

MakeupGeekTV

MissJessicaHarlow

pixiwoo

oxfordjasmine

sunnishinee

myglitternails &lt;---- If your into Acrylic Nails.. Check this girl out! A-maz-ing!

vintageortacky

xxsgtigressxx

Zoeebella


----------



## Kraezinsane (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorites are

MichellePhan

Juicystar07

allthatglitters21

kandeejohnson

bubzbeauty

xsparkage

makeupbytiffanyd

Not in any particular order

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Michelle Phan!! She was the very first person I started watching on youtube when makeup gurus were just getting popular. Her and Panecea. I didn't know people left her rude comments, she's so sweet. Same here, Adrienne!! She is who got me started into makeup. Now I'm obsessed! To bad my budget limits me and my social life limits the places I can wear fun makeup lol!


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know there were so many, I'm going to have to look some of those girls up.

My favorites are probably:

*pixiwoo

*MichellePhan

*MakeupGeek

*MakeupByTiffanyD

*Panacea81

I may have some new favorites soon though!


----------



## cynthiatsai (Apr 27, 2010)

fafinettex3

petrilude

makeupbytiffanyd


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 27, 2010)

Fav's - Pixiwoo and Panacea81. Just thru all 5 pages so far and have a mile long list to check out. Thank ladies!


----------



## kellabella (Apr 29, 2010)

emilynoel83 and miranda from makeupgeekTV, kandee johnson

emilynoel83, is awseome for explaining every detail and walking you through every step. If you havent checked her out yet, def do so!


----------



## Dope (Apr 30, 2010)

i forget..... but

id have to say MichellePhan :|


----------



## MUAAmyElizabeth (Apr 30, 2010)

These two are amazing and actually do makeup on models occasionally, not just on themselves.

www.fashionface.tv


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2010)

Pixi2woo has been getting alot of views from me lately. She gives my hooded lids and puffy eyes hope, lol!!!

I also like iwanted2c1video or something like that, and makeupbyeman lately too.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 30, 2010)

Love makeupbyeman too. I have really been liking RAEview. She uses high end makeup.


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

Personally I'm a MakeupbyTiffanyD Gal. I think she gives great and honest advice. Plus I don't feel like I'm being fed lines. I do however think that she's a little too attached to her MAC products. Many of the products she uses have cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Eyelining (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with makeupbyTiffanyD being a little too mac orientated for my tastes but her videos are great all the same. I must subscribed to hundreds... I suppose standout ones for me are Pinkiecharm (is there nothing she doesn't own?), Emilynoelwhateverthenumberis (so sweet and happy about everything!) and MakeupGeek. I think you get a good range of brands and prices from them all and they seem honest in their opinions. Especially Pinkiecharm, she doesn't hold back lol.


----------



## AndiSmith (Apr 30, 2010)

I only watch Eye Shadow tutorial, and I like JennisseMakeup.


----------



## Pink Power (May 3, 2010)

The ones of makeupbyTiffanyD are great but also the ones of MekeupGeek are very well done. I follow both!


----------



## Fade to Black (May 6, 2010)

It has to be a tossup between Kandy Johnson and allthatglitters15. They're both my inspiration.


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2010)

None of my original top fives are even on my list anymore lol. The only two that I typically check are Pixiwoo and Petrilude. Love them and I feel that instead of doing the same looks over and over they are actually trying new things and giving tips I've never tried. I also don't feel like I'm being sold whatever the newest fad is on all these makeup blogs or sites are. "Ooh and I love this new product that you guys should totally try (but I will ever hardly use it except in this one video bc I really only love mac.)"


----------



## Pink Swoon (May 8, 2010)

I love...

Makeupgeek

Makeupbytiffanyd

xsparkage

petrilude

gregorygorgeous

talkinmakeup

MichellePhan

And I also really like watching videos by Juicystar07, Allthatglitters21 and DulceCandy87


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

I like Koren and Petrilude.


----------



## jadoreparis30 (May 23, 2010)

I absolutely love RAEview. She is not very well-known because she is sort of a newcomer, but her subscribers list/fanbase is gradually building up by the day. She is very articulate, incredibly knowledgeable, and is super friendly. She makes sure to comment back on almost every comment, which is nice. She reviews/does tutorials on mostly high-end department store products, but I feel that she is like a breath of fresh air, with most gurus reviewing mostly MAC or drugstore products (nothing against these, as I love love love each respectively).

It also doesn't hurt that she's super pretty =)


----------



## triangles (May 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif None of my original top fives are even on my list anymore lol. The only two that I typically check are Pixiwoo and Petrilude. Love them and I feel that instead of doing the same looks over and over they are actually trying new things and giving tips I've never tried. I also don't feel like I'm being sold whatever the newest fad is on all these makeup blogs or sites are. "Ooh and I love this new product that you guys should totally try (but I will ever hardly use it except in this one video bc I really only love mac.)" i wholeheartedly agree with you. sam and nicola amaze me and they seem really genuine. same goes for josh.
monroemisfitmakeup is the first guru i ever found on youtube, so i'll always have a soft spot for her. i also used to be a big fan of xsparkage but to be honest, the way she acts like she's too good for drugstore makeup will forever irritate me. she just comes across really snobby when it comes to brands and how makeup ~*should*~ be done.


----------



## skarvika (May 24, 2010)

I love EnKore, pinkiecharm and Lisasz09. Koren always has fantastic tips, Irene is witty and gives thorough, fun-to-watch reviews and Lisa is just...charming.

Least favorite is Michelle Phan. She is so fake and commercial and obviously very into herself.


----------



## Amber Nicholle (Mar 4, 2011)

CITYANDMAKEUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't exactly have a favourite. I mix and watch many different gurus because I think each one has his/her own niches so I combine them. 






The point is that some of their features are different from mine so I can't exactly follow their instructions like "along the crease" etc. But I am able to follow tips like which brushes to use, which brands have products with better colour payoffs etc.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 4, 2011)

lisaeldridgedotcom


----------



## kerasaki (Mar 7, 2011)

I found a new favourite! She's a Korean celebrity makeup artist, and most videos don't have English subs, but I don't think they're necessary. Her techniques are awesome, and I've never seen a makeup artist use such feathery movements before. I wish she would do my makeup! LOL.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jungsaemmool#g/u


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hudaheidik* (She's incredibly talented and has the best projection of any makeup artist I have seen yet on youtube.)

*Panacea81* (She's very real to me. She is a great makeup artist, but the fact that she is genuine and was one of the first to do makeup tutorial, makes her appealing to me.)

*MakeupholicLiz* (One of the most talented makeup artists I have ever seen in my life. I would love if she worked for me, once I am done with the branding/testing of my cosmetic line. If you watch her videos, you will know why.)

*Eily311* (She's a talented makeup artist and she brings a lot of different things that you don't normally see, like "how to thread eyebrows".)

*KandeeJohnson* (She has one of the greatest personalities and despite being talented, she knows how to project to her audience.)

*Enkoremakeup* (He's very talented and has the best contour video on youtube. I also like his flamboyant personality.)

*Kuuipo1207* (I always love her humble personality. The fact she is talented makes it easier to enjoy her makeup tutorials.)

*MakeupbyRenRen* (She's talented and interesting and it's always great to see what she does next.)

*Pixiwoo* (I discovered her when doing a search on "Sophia Loren makeup tutorial" and have enjoyed her makeup tutorials ever since.)

*Makeupgeek* (She's talented and also great with projection. I think what is most appealing about her is the fact that she, like panacea81, is genuine.)

and more (well at least, those that I have yet to discover)


----------



## stephlala (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Pixiewoo! They are trained makeup artists, Avon representatives and they're looks will suit anyone! They are two ladies, Nic and Sam and they are very bubbly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rinnrose (Jul 24, 2011)

BrittneyNGray

emilynoel83 (beauty broadcast)

stillGLAMORUS

MakeupByAlli

MakeupByLeinaBaaaby

and most recently, beautysplurge


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 24, 2011)

There's so many people but I love Kandee Johnson, Coloured beautiful, and Queen of Blending.


----------



## Siddhartha (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know if I could pick a favorite! I really like xsparkage, even though everyone says that. She's just so pretty and I love her older videos. Some other ones I like, though, are myeyeshadowisodd, petrilude, vintageortacky, panacea81, and julieg713. Honestly, though, I have yet to find someone that I really feel has the same taste as me, and that consistently makes tutorials that I like. myeyeshadowisodd and petrilude, as well as xsparkage's older videos are probably the only ones I can say I enjoy the majority of. I'm surprised I don't find julieg annoying because of her...cheerfulness (?), but I love her too. I dunno.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't heard of so many of these, I'm glad I could check out some new people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IzzyWizzyWaz (Sep 1, 2011)

OMFG! I LOVE Eily! I couldn't remember her user, I've been trying to search it literally for the past HOUR! Thanks so much xx Eily is a great model, especially to me as I am a young muslim girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## briganna (Sep 1, 2011)

I like:

-Xsparkage

-makeupGeekTV

-MonroeMisfitMakeup

-Petrilude

-makeupbytiffanyd

-Pixiwoo

-julieg713


----------



## Luluperu (Sep 1, 2011)

Right now I'm loving dustyohunter and vintageortacky they both have awesome personalities and are fun to watch.


----------



## Ashxlovex (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm It's either DulceCandy87 or KandeeJohnson

I used to like Allthatglitters and Juicystar07 but I feel like they changed. They only do contests now.


----------



## TerraB (Sep 1, 2011)

Petrilude, pixiwoo and Jen from frmheadtotoe.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 1, 2011)

I love MakeupbyTiffanyD

She's skilled and pretty!


----------



## KillerBunny (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm really surprised no one has mentioned xxmichaeljames.. He's pretty "new" I think, but I LOVE his style and technique. His tutorials are clear, easy to follow, and most importantly (to me) he speaks loud and clear into his mic. 

I wish I could get away with doing makeup like his everyday.. sadly, I don't think it would be appreciated at work haha..

I also love xsparkage (her videos got me into makeup), petrilude, vintageortacky, trashyfag, and to have some balance I subbed to a girl called makeupologie. She's fairly new and upcoming, but fantastic for "neutral" or simple classic looks.


----------



## violynn12 (Sep 1, 2011)

1. Pixiwoo (Sam and Nic)
2. vintageortacky (Cora)
3. Kandee Johnson
4. NikkieTutorials


----------



## Meridian (Dec 15, 2012)

I am a huge fan of Emily of Beauty Broadcast. She does awesome reviews of new drugstore items and just plain charming to watch!


----------



## Melissa1984 (Dec 17, 2012)

Tymetheinfamous Beat face honey Nitraab Talia joy


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe no one listed Bubzbeauty! Her videos are amazing and she's such a bubbly person. Did a post on my blog about my top 5 beauty gurus and Bubz made number one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitteraddict (Dec 20, 2012)

essiebutton and makeupGeek


----------



## glitteraddict (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh!! I forgot Gossmakeupartist ( Wayne Goss)!!! he is the best! He is not someone who does fake reviews because they get free stuff


----------



## benifitlove (Apr 8, 2013)

I love dazzling denver and gregory gorgeous www.youtube.com/dazzlingdenver and www.youtube.com/gregorygorgeous


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Apr 13, 2013)

1. gossmakeupartist - I adore him.

2. pixiwoo  - these girls are gorgeous and I love their tutorials

3. Samantha Schuerman - she is adorable and her makeup is very doable.

4. MakeupGeekTV

5. Bailey B

6. MissChievous

7. Jaclyn Hill

8. Makeup by Alli

9. MichellePhan

10. emilynoel83


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2013)

I actually don't have one but I do enjoy Lisa Elridge's videos since she's so informative. Honestly, I have little time now to watch videos other than swatch videos from time to time so for that I would say I enjoy Emily's (Beauty Broadcast) videos. Oh I do love Koren's (EnkoreMakeup) videos because his are practical and useful. After meeting both Michelle Phan and Kandee Johnson I have gone back to watch their videos from time to time and enjoy that they are having fun with it.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine are: Emily (Broadcast Beauty)

                EnKore

                Holly Annaree

                essiebutton

                Makeupgeek

                Jen frmheadtotoe   

                cosmeticcouturier

                gossmakeupartist


----------



## hiheather (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish EnKore would make videos again. I used to watch him years ago in HS. He was always the most useful thing about youtube for me! I like makeupgeekTV, and allurabeauty has amazing reviews for makeup collections, and my major guilty pleasure is itsjudytime.


----------



## JustJenessa (Apr 14, 2013)

I like a few but my absolute favourite is Emilynoel83. Her reviews are by far the best and I love her personality. I think that she is the only one that I watch regularly.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 18, 2013)

ME!!!! .... Juuuust kidding. 

Seriously though, Bubz Beauty! She was the first beauty guru I ever watched, and that was when I was around 15 or 16 years old, so I've been a fan for a loooong time. 

She's funny, talented, and she really gets to the heart of people. Not only does she have amazing makeup/hair/style videos but she talks about other things too, so it's truly a unique and inspirational channel.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 18, 2013)

Annnnd... then I realized I already posted here. Hahahha.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Lisa Eldridge, Pixiwoo, and TiffanyD.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2013)

EmilyNoel83


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 20, 2013)

I like youtubers who have a personality that I like and do more than just hauls - Pixiwoo, ThatGirlShaeXo, BeautyChoaticLive - to name a few.


----------



## catewms (Apr 20, 2013)

I love gossmakeupartist on youtube.  His accent is lovely, and he seems to really care about people looking their best.  Also, as a woman nearing 50, many of his tips address my concerns: large pores, eye droop, bags, etc.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually don't have one but I do enjoy Lisa Elridge's videos since she's so informative. Honestly, I have little time now to watch videos other than swatch videos from time to time so for that I would say I enjoy Emily's (Beauty Broadcast) videos. Oh I do love Koren's (EnkoreMakeup) videos because his are practical and useful. After meeting both Michelle Phan and Kandee Johnson I have gone back to watch their videos from time to time and enjoy that they are having fun with it.


 yeah I think I mostly like watching people that I know too, lol.  I'll go back and watch more after meeting people.  Kandee is adorable. I'm pretty sure she actually is made out of like bubble gum and candy.  I don't think I've ever met anybody else in my entire life who has as much energy and happy bubbliness than her.

Koren really does have a lot of tips and tricks that are handy to know, and he's a sweetheart.  Elessa (PurseBuzz) is always nice too.

Promise Phan is super sweet (too bad she moved away).

I mostly watch my sister's videos regularly though. (Jen frmheadtotoe) Kind of nice to see her on some people's lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I personally think she does a good job at it too, even though I am already biased.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey all Thanx, that's really an awesome thread... its good to know about the top makeup guru's which i haven't heard some of them before.

My makeup fav gurus:

Makeupgeek

lisaeldridgedotcom

AnnieJaffrey


----------



## beautyblogbs (Apr 22, 2013)

ThatGirlShaeXo

She's awesome. She has a lot of subscribers but not a lot of people talk about her in forums.

http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCvxXnjcMUY46qEJ6I-1dThw

My Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/beautyblogbs


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

I have so many lol, but my ultimate favs are:

charismastar

lisaeldridgedotcom

pixiwoo

They're all so enjoyable, informative and fun to watch!


----------



## ashleyl917 (Apr 23, 2013)

many of the people i enjoy have been posted here already, such as goss and pixiwoo, but two of my personal favs are

1. raychel wade....i just think she is adorable and so gorgeous

2. the makeup chair....she is soooooooooo cute!

i enjoy watching anyone...but i regularly go back to those who have a fun personality in addition to techniques that i find helpful and inspiring.


----------



## makeuprochelle (Apr 24, 2013)

I just found an awesome beauty guru 

Theglamourdayz

She's Canadian too


----------



## makeuprochelle (Apr 24, 2013)

My favourite youtube guru is 

Theglamourdayz

She's Canadian too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MiZZi (Apr 24, 2013)

As for me, I like Shweta Sachani's Makeup India


----------



## missnaya (Apr 24, 2013)

Nitraab for sure!! She's so bubbly and outgoing!!


----------



## guruUA (Apr 24, 2013)

Def TeasedBlackPearlz!

She is super pretty, a really good singer, and has good style. Has a giveaway video for a european cruise I just entered, http://youtu.be/pCEJpKiahJw If I win she will be my fav foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guruUA (Apr 24, 2013)

NitraaB is amazing! Love her so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guruUA (Apr 24, 2013)

I think these vloggers are TOO BIG now. But that's just me. They seem to change when they get super popular.


----------



## Btyforver (Apr 24, 2013)

Pixiwoo is and always will be one of the best!


----------



## Tyari (May 8, 2013)

This has TOTALLY changed for me! lol I still love Pixiwoo and Teresa (juicytuesday) though.



> Originally Posted by *Tyari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixiwoo
> Lilpumpkinpie05
> ...


----------



## jesshh3 (Dec 30, 2013)

ingrid - miss glamorazzi is my favourite


----------

